
UTF-8-demo.txt (2002) - AceJohnny2
https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/ucs/examples/UTF-8-demo.txt
======
AceJohnny2
It's interesting to me to try to view this early file in various environments.

I've tried it on Mac in Chrome, Safari, Emacs and Sublime Text. Most of them
appear to render all characters correctly, except Emacs fails on the Braille
characters, rendering full 6-dots for every one of them.

Spacing is very broken on the browsers, the large "drawn" equation doesn't
align properly at all on any of Chrome, Safari, and Emacs. Sublime does a
pretty good job but still has some small issues.

The box art at the bottom is completely messed up in both Chrome and Safari,
pretty good in Emacs, and perfect in Sublime.

------
makecheck
I like Markus’ examples. This one inspired me to write custom alignment code
in my terminal, since fonts could not be depended upon to do sensible things
for line-drawing, etc. (and even when sized correctly, you might see miniscule
breaks between lines).

